
Folks at Harvard support labor unions… everywhere except at Harvard - jseliger
http://blogs.harvard.edu/philg/2016/10/27/folks-at-harvard-support-labor-unions-everywhere-except-at-harvard/
======
justin66
As with many arguments that hinge on a perceived hypocrisy or an
interpretation of someone else's motives, this is all a little lacking.

 _The only exception that these folks allow is that workers (other than
themselves; the AAUP functions as a union to some extent) should not be
unionized at their own university and /or that the university should not have
to pay what already-unionized workers are demanding._

It'd be pretty inauthentic if people who support the existence of labor unions
believe their workers or community members shouldn't unionize.

On the other hand, nobody is under obligation to automatically pay whatever
unionized workers are demanding. That wouldn't even be a negotiation, and
negotiation is what unions are for. That some strikes are overreach and won't
receive universal support isn't some kind of argument against the existence of
labor unions. The reality tends to be a lot more subtle.

------
7402
Greenspun makes broad assertions without giving any evidence.

Look at articles in the student newspaper:

"More than 100 Harvard Faculty Signed Petition to Support Strike"
[http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2016/10/25/faculty-
letter-...](http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2016/10/25/faculty-letter-
supports-strike/)

"Hundreds of Students Leave Class to Support HUDS Strike"
[http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2016/10/18/huds-
supporters...](http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2016/10/18/huds-supporters-
walk-out/)

------
pmdulaney
When you have some skin in the game, things look a bit different.

------
code_sardaukar
So if you vote democrat, you have to pay your workers whatever they ask for?

~~~
dilemma
You should act in a way that is consistent with your purported values
regardless of how you vote. Otherwise you have no values.

------
ConfuciusSay02
Kind of like how everyone's favorite evil GMO company only serves non-GMO
organic food in their company cafeteria.

~~~
drakonandor
That is a myth

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
It only took Greenspun's commentariat three comments to get to talking about
child support.

------
brennen
_This seems odd due to the fact that the Great Father in Washington already
gave us all affordable health care via the Affordable Care Act (“Obamacare”),
signed into law by President Obama in 2010._

Greenspun's rhetoric is an embarrassment.

